# CrazyMike's Bunny Blog 2009 edition



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello everyone Happy New Year and welcome to my new 2009 blogSorry for being away. I had the flu and on top of that was working from home. Jeannette is going to be purchasing a really good lense for her Canon DLSR in the coming weeks soweshould be able to take some really good pictures of the bunnies in 2009.

Thank you to everyone out there that voted for our bunnies 



Here is a link to my 2008 blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31714&forum_id=6

my original 2005-2007 blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8668&forum_id=6&page=1











Caspian catching some rays 






Tonks looking for a snack



Lots of pictures are on the way for 2009


----------



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

They're both adorable. Tonks looks real cute in that pic!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks NumbatI will take somepictures of the other 8 kids shortly.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess that is a hint for me to get busy with some pictures


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tonks has that hypnotist look of "you will leave all the snacks in the cage..."


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Tonks has that hypnotist look of "you will leave all the snacks in the cage..."


hahaha! That's so true!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 4, 2009)

he was growling at me for his carrot :nasty: 

I have started to work on some Valentine'sday pics. I will post some more tomorrow.






Max






Tonks


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorryfor not takingenough pictures of the bunnies for VDay. The gang just would not cooperate with me :nerves1and the Netherlands were unhappy:








Sad Max






Sad Caspian


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 18, 2009)

:wave2 Woo Hoo can i make a Remus request, i just love that bunny!!!!:inlove: I will impatiently wait for some pics:waiting:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Fran 



Here are some pics for you


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you i just love Remus!!!!!! I think i shall add him to my list of bunnies to nap!!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am sorry that I vanished for a month 

Here are some new pictures 



Remus


























Caspian











Tonks


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2009)

MY BABIES!!! I missed them!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 17, 2009)

Hello everyone We are back again after almost 2 months and it is almost summer.



The 10 kids are all doing well


----------



## myheart (May 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness...!!!! So many beautiful bunny faces!!! How could anyone ever pick just one little sweatie as a favorite?! 

Hmmmmm..... I think I will just have to take them all!!! Okay... maybe one bunner could come for a visit every so often to add some more silliness to my trio. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 21, 2009)

Hi Myheart 

Here are some more pics:



Luna











Remus


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 21, 2009)

aaawww man i just love Remus!!!! All your bunnies are cute!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 21, 2009)

Hi Fran,



Nice to see you again 



Here is a little video of remus which I had previously posted on on of my older blogs. Mods if this slows things down please go ahead and delete the video. Here goes





[real=320,256]http://www.mikestruys.com/images/Mike/SpeedyRemus.mov[/real]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 22, 2009)

omg what a fast bunny he is, lol. I was laughing out loud when he was zooming around!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 22, 2009)

:biggrin2:I have been having a bad day and your blog made me smile. Thank you I needed it.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 23, 2009)

I am glad to hear that Jade 



Tonks


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello everyone 

Sorry for disappearing for a few months. I hope that you all had a great summer. I am happy to report that all 10 of my bunnies are doing great  

Lots of pics on the way !!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2009)

My babies!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 14, 2009)

You have such CUTE bunnies! :bunnyheart


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 14, 2009)

:inlove: oh my Remus, so cute


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2009)

They are all soooo tiny and cuddly! Eeee!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all your nice comments everyone


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 15, 2009)

I adore your photos!!! Always makes me want to bury my fingers in all that fluff and love


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 5, 2009)

Moony had a block on Friday. He stopped eating for 12 hours. I got him on critical care and after consulting with my rabbit vet gave him cisapride. Within 6 hours of the first dose his blockcleared and he started to pass pellets. He was back to his old self by Saturday afternoon


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 5, 2009)

woo hoo thank god, glad to hear Moony is doing good


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,



I am sorry that Jeannette and I have not posted anything in 2 months. Things have been crazy. Work has been nuts and we are going to be moving in the new year. The bunnies are well. Gandalfia is starting to have issues with old age. She is 12-14 years now and her athritis is getting bad. She is having problems with her front paw. I have been keeping a very close eye on her. She is eating an drinking and does not appear to be in pain. I have top rabbit vets minutes away from where we live and the new house is located. 

We even missed the Christmas bunny contest, I have Christnmas pics of the bunnies coming soon


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 7, 2009)

Aw, bunny in a popcorn tin. How sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2009)

My babies! Safe moving to all of you. :hug:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello friends, I hope that you are all having a happy holiday season. It is a much sadness that I have to tell you all that I had to put Gandalfia down on Saturday. She had lost the use of all of her limbs last week and was dragging herself around the cage. She was alert and was eating and drinking on Saturday morning but when Jeannette and I got home on Saturday afternoon she was face down in her cage and was unresponsive.She would not eat or drink and her eyes were glazed over. She even had hay in one of her eyes whichshe made no attempt to remove.Her breathing was laboured. It was at that stage I contacted the vet an brought her in to be put down. AsI openly cried at the vets Gandanfia gave me a look as if she was telling me to"let her go"Her ashes were buried at a pet cemetary that is not very far away from where we live.

I will never forget my sweet 14 year old girl. She was such a fonderful bunny and gave us years of happiness after we rescued her from the local animal shelter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry. :hug:ink iris::rainbow:



[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]
[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]
[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]
[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]
[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]
[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]
[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]
[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.
[/align]
[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 
[/align]
[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 
[/align]
[align=center] ----------------------[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello friends  I am sorry that I have not been around for almost 2 months now. I hope that you are all well 

I will get some newpictures posted shortly


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2010)

I was JUST thinking about you last weekend and hoping all was well. I'd love to see some new photos of the group. Glad you're stopping in, Mike!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am sorry that I missed all the photo contests over the last 3 months. I will try and mkae up for it with some pictures starting with Remus


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely my favorite of the Crazy Mike Warren!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 16, 2010)

Amelia wants an almond 






Max waiting to be taken out of his cage










Remus the gargoyle 










Caspian the Telus bunny turned lap bunny


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Apr 16, 2010)

Mellow Moony








guard bunny Moony


----------

